# Found a few shellcrackers



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Dad and I hit Choctawhatchee River again, fished pretty much all day, should have left around one when the fish quit biting for the most part, total haul, 87 bream, four catfish, and one keeper bass, sorry for the poor pics, didn't get home until after dark. Laid the biggest ones out on the tailgate, rest in the cooler.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn fine job...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good Lord you guys killed them! Good job!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, fish seem to be turning on over there, bunch of boats running the rivers, last two times I have been though, only seen one boat actually fishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't seen a catch like that in years. Hope you left a few for me. I'm headed to the Choctaw in the morning. Great pics too.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Haven't seen a catch like that in years. Hope you left a few for me. I'm headed to the Choctaw in the morning. Great pics too.


J.B. let me know how you do, I think I'm goin this weekend. Wonder what part the river rjw went to?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We killed them today on the Choctawhatchee River. Buddy and I limited out with 100 bream by 11:30. The bite was crazy and hot as a firecracker when we counted 87,then took another 13 in about 15 minutes. I haven't seen a bite like this in years.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> We killed them today on the Choctawhatchee River. Buddy and I limited out with 100 bream by 11:30. The bite was crazy and hot as a firecracker when we counted 87,then took another 13 in about 15 minutes. I haven't seen a bite like this in years.


 Wow I've never seen a bite like that the most I've had was maybe 30 and I was a teenager then. Good job!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

That's awesome fishwalton! River is finally getting right and the fish are doing their part. We were below hwy 90, but I don't think party of the river matters, just find some eddy water where a lil bit of small current is coming by, anywhere from three to five feet of water, you will find the fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*that's right*

You are right Rjw615. Your technique is exactly what we used today. We had 200 crickets and used about 180 of them then had to quit due to limit.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

*Thanks guys, just wish I could get there before sat, bet it's gonna be crowded.:thumbsup:*


----------

